# Baked French toast



## ahoymatey2013 (May 5, 2013)

If I make a whole pan up of the baked French toast, could I freeze it into individual servings?


----------



## Dawgluver (May 5, 2013)

I don't see why not.  Wrap it well.  I do this with cereal bars, casseroles, and egg McMuffin type things all the time.


----------



## Andy M. (May 5, 2013)

We do it all the time.


----------



## ahoymatey2013 (May 5, 2013)

Oh good. I made it for the first time the other day when I had friends over. Minus the syrup, yuck, I don't like that stuff but anyhow, I could make it up and freeze it so work nights won't have to be a chore to get ready for.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 6, 2013)

If you want to make the full pan so you have extra to freeze the previous suggestions would work.  If you're just trying to make a smaller portion I have a great recipe.  It's lighter than a full-pan size I made (then again, that was a  slimmed down "Paula Deen before Diabetes" recipe and it was still too rich) and instead of a filled pan you do individual slices on a cookie sheet.  And boy-oh-boy was it good!  I even made the berry sauce, but used only one bag and just 1 T. of sugar (cut the sugar-to-berries in half).  This one worked up quicker too.  I used the best Challah bread I know of (too bad the diner is 90 miles from my house or I'd buy it more often...) instead of the French bread.

From "Taste of Home":  Makeover Overnight French Toast


----------



## ahoymatey2013 (May 7, 2013)

Even though I love bread I don't get a lot of different kinds since it would go bad so I try to stick with this kind of bread.... Stroehmann - Maier's Premium Italian

That's what I used in place of the French bread that my recipe called for. This is the recipe I used.....

1 Lb loaf French bread, cubed (I used my Italian bread though)

8oz cream cheese, cubed

8 eggs

2 1/2 cups milk (I used 2%)

3/4 cup sugar

6 TBS melted butter

1/4 cup maple syrup (I skipped this & used cinnamon)

1. Spray 13X9 glass baking dish with cooking spray. Place half the bread in dish; sprinkle with cream cheese. Top with remaining bread.

2. Whisk all ingredients in large bowl; pour over bread, pressing on bread with a spatula to soak up egg mixture. Cover & refrigerate overnight.

3. Heat oven to 350 degrees. Bake, uncovered, 45 minutes or until lightly browned.

* my review* It was pretty good but I think next time I want to try and melt the cream cheese, if that's possible.


----------



## ahoymatey2013 (May 7, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> If you want to make the full pan so you have extra to freeze the previous suggestions would work. If you're just trying to make a smaller portion I have a great recipe. It's lighter than a full-pan size I made (then again, that was a slimmed down "Paula Deen before Diabetes" recipe and it was still too rich) and instead of a filled pan you do individual slices on a cookie sheet. And boy-oh-boy was it good! I even made the berry sauce, but used only one bag and just 1 T. of sugar (cut the sugar-to-berries in half). This one worked up quicker too. I used the best Challah bread I know of (too bad the diner is 90 miles from my house or I'd buy it more often...) instead of the French bread.
> 
> From "Taste of Home": Makeover Overnight French Toast


 
Your recipe sounds good also but I refuse to buy that fake eggs substitute stuff. Do you think I could sub milk or something else for it? I also wouldn't make the berry sauce, I'm not too crazy for fruit sauces unless it's over cheese cake.

This recipe with a nicer bread may be something I could make for our monthly cookouts up at the camper. We start off with breakfast & just picnic all day long with people coming and going the whole day. Each person brings a few things to share with everyone.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 7, 2013)

ahoymatey2013 said:


> Your recipe sounds good also but I refuse to buy that fake eggs substitute stuff. Do you think I could sub milk or something else for it?...



I actually used real eggs when I made it.  I suppose if you want to limit cholesterol you could toss the yolks and double up on the whites, although I think current research says that the cholesterol in eggs isn't bad.  Wait till next week though!


----------



## ahoymatey2013 (May 7, 2013)

I eat eggs almost everyday & I eat cheese everyday. I try not to listen to those food studies too much except for the GMO news, that's one area that scares me. I am diabetic but I try to moderate my intake of sugar & carbs but it's hard. I also refuse to eat those sugar substitutes.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 7, 2013)

ahoymatey2013 said:


> Your recipe sounds good also but I refuse to buy that fake eggs substitute stuff. Do you think I could sub milk or something else for it? I also wouldn't make the berry sauce, I'm not too crazy for fruit sauces unless it's over cheese cake.
> 
> This recipe with a nicer bread may be something I could make for our monthly cookouts up at the camper. We start off with breakfast & just picnic all day long with people coming and going the whole day. Each person brings a few things to share with everyone.



1/4 cup of egg substitute equals 1 egg...


----------



## ahoymatey2013 (May 7, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 1/4 cup of egg substitute equals 1 egg...



Good to know, I didn't know that.


----------



## Addie (May 7, 2013)

ahoymatey2013 said:


> I eat eggs almost everyday & I eat cheese everyday. I try not to listen to those food studies too much except for the GMO news, that's one area that scares me. I am diabetic but I try to moderate my intake of sugar & carbs but it's hard. I also refuse to eat those sugar substitutes.


 
I too am a diabetic. When I was first diagnosed I tried all the sugar substitutes. They all left a metallic taste in my mouth. So I made a decision. I will give up all sugar items as long as I can have regular sugar in my coffee. And I stuck by that. I fought being a diabetic. Then I got the message. My first step was to start losing the weight. Exercise was not possible. I have arthritis in my left hip and spine. Be calcium deposits right at the base of my spine. It makes walking very difficult. Then I concentrated on the foods I was eating. Vegetables became my best friends. After 15 years of the battle, I am off my medications of insulin and control my diabetes with diet alone. I have had some close calls over the years and had to call 911. But lessons have been learned.


----------



## ahoymatey2013 (May 7, 2013)

I lost 40 pounds last year and I was exercising big time. I have everything at home to so workouts now but with Boomer passing and getting these 2 new dogs I haven't been able to exercise so I'm getting flabby. I did gain 7 pounds on my cruise I took over Christmas but ill work on that. 

I had my a1c down to 6.3 but I go for my bloodwork this week to see how I'm doing. 

I changed my eating habits and I try to never make anything out of a box anymore. I do have one weakness and that's the Velvetta Mac and cheese. I make that, maybe, once a month.


----------

